# Best Johan Halvorsen Passacaglia Recording??



## ychan28 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi all! 
I absolutely love this piece both with violin and viola or violin and cello and was just wondering if anyone had a go to recording of this piece! 
Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

According to BBC music magazine:
Duo Sessions: Julia Fischer & Daniel Müller-Schott
Orfeo: C902161A


----------

